# AnandTech Review showing Silk performs slower with acceleration turned on



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

AnandTech has done a review of Amazon Silk. The results are interesting but pretty much what I've experienced. The Silk browser is generally a few seconds slower loading pages with acceleration on despite there being a 10% decrease in bandwidth. It's interesting that it's only a 10% decrease in bandwidth since Opera which is similar to Silk promises a 60% decrease.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5139/amazons-silk-browser-tested-less-bandwidth-consumed-but-slower-performance


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks like Amazon will have to beef up their CPUs and internet speed if they really want silk to work.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I must be lucky I guess, my browser is really fast. Its faster than my netbook using chrome.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

What this test doesn't include is the pre-loading of the predicted next page.  The Silk browser will anticpate your most likely next click and load that page in the background, making it very fast when/if you actually do click it.  This ability should improve as Silk gathers more user data to improve the quality of the predictions.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I must be lucky I guess, my browser is really fast. Its faster than my netbook using chrome.


My Fire is really fast too with either setting. It was a nice surprise.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

enodice said:


> What this test doesn't include is the pre-loading of the predicted next page. The Silk browser will anticpate your most likely next click and load that page in the background, making it very fast when/if you actually do click it. This ability should improve as Silk gathers more user data to improve the quality of the predictions.


So assuming that Silk works like this (gaining speed as more user data is accumulated), if lots of people turn off acceleration now, will it still accumulate the data to increase its speed? (As I type this I have probably answered my own question, but I'm going to post it anyway)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

It probably isn't an issue for most people with fast internet connections.  For those of us with slow DSL making those changes really helped.  If it is the "prediction" that is slowing Silk down, they can stop it as far as I'm concerned.


----------

